# bolt (stud) size for downpipe



## no_limit_larry (Sep 30, 2006)

does anyone know what size the bolt is that bolts from the turbocharger to the downpipe. mine broke and need a new one.


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: bolt (stud) size for downpipe (no_limit_larry)*

10x1.5


----------



## no_limit_larry (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: bolt (SlowGolf1)*

is it a two way bolt? one that screws into the turbo and then has a nut secure the downpipe to the turbo?


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: bolt (no_limit_larry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no_limit_larry* »_is it a two way bolt? one that screws into the turbo and then has a nut secure the downpipe to the turbo?


Ya its a stud. You can get the exhaust grade studs at Ace Hardware. Looks like that below


----------



## no_limit_larry (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: bolt (SlowGolf1)*

they wont just screw out will they, ill have to heat them up or something wont i? and do you know that item number bc i cant find it on website



_Modified by no_limit_larry at 9:26 AM 3-26-2008_


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: bolt (no_limit_larry)*

If you have some bolt left heat it up then then use some visegrips to get out once heated. If you dont have any bolt to grab onto you may have to remove the turbo


----------



## no_limit_larry (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: bolt (SlowGolf1)*

some ppl said i could drill it and use an easy out to get it out. wat bout that?


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: bolt (no_limit_larry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no_limit_larry* »_some ppl said i could drill it and use an easy out to get it out. wat bout that?

Can you get a drill back there? Most time that will be no that why I said you may need to remove it. If you do need extractors get a good set. The cheap ones suck


----------



## no_limit_larry (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: bolt (SlowGolf1)*

true. dang i dont really want to take off the turbo just for a bolt. i dont think i have any hangin out that i can grab.


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: bolt (no_limit_larry)*

Well thats how you may have to do it. Why dont you take it to a shop if you dont want to do it


----------



## no_limit_larry (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: bolt (SlowGolf1)*

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ lol.


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: bolt (no_limit_larry)*

Have you ever done this before? If not and something else breaks you could be spending more cash in the long run. If you can deal with downtime and erros then I say do it. Thats the best way to learn


----------



## no_limit_larry (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: bolt (no_limit_larry)*

this may sound stupid, but is the 10x1.5 you mentioned the same as 
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...=1.8T
it says a different size but i dont know anything really bout bolt sizes!


----------



## no_limit_larry (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: bolt (no_limit_larry)*

ive done numerous jobs on my car, exhaust is just the last thing i have to do other than big turbo swap and internals. i can do exhaust, ive done it on my buddys 2001 jetta but my bolt happens to be broke where his wasnt


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: bolt (no_limit_larry)*

Ya thats the same. The 35 is how long the stud is. m10x1.5 is the bolt size and thread pitch


----------



## no_limit_larry (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: bolt (SlowGolf1)*

ok. thanks ill get the things together and do the work Friday morn. ill post back to explain how things went.


----------



## no_limit_larry (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: bolt (no_limit_larry)*

what about a m10x1.5 42 length
will it fit


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: bolt (no_limit_larry)*

Should you will just have more bolt sticking out


----------



## no_limit_larry (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: bolt (SlowGolf1)*

well i couldnt get it off. lol. had bout an inch to twist off but couldn't get it. so i just put my downpipe back on and ill keep the little leak. its not bad ne way.


----------

